# restoring a plastic/vinyl seat



## m_fumich (Apr 14, 2013)

This is the seat from my 1960 JC Higgins Flightliner. The flexibility of the seat cover let me remove it without causing any damage. The reflector bracket on the back will need a minor weld repair before the seat pan is sent for powder coating. What I need help with is restoring the color of the seat cover. Was this originally white or cream? Shoe polish would be a temporary fix but that's for bikes you put in a yard sale. I doubt I'll restore this bike any time soon but I can use it to develop my skills. What can I use to permanently improve the color?

BTW, I have thoroughly cleaned the cover inside and out.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 15, 2013)

*SEM  color coat*

can be used to recolor vinyl.  Be sure to use something like MEK or lacquer thinner on the vinyl before applying the color coat.  The MEK will open the pores of the vinyl so the color will penetrate.

http://www.semproducts.com/product-catalog/flexible-coatings/color-coat/

I buy this product at my local auto body supply jobber.

Ed


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 16, 2013)

*What color?*

Was it snow white, off white, or cream colored?


----------

